# Any Support groups in HAMILTON, ONTARIO, CANADA



## trancewriter (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of any support groups in the Hamilton, Ontario, Canada area?


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not sure... I think there's a mod from there tho maybe he knows


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

We can start one if you wish =)


----------

